# Pictures from trip



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are some pictures from the trip. Some of them are big. Sorry.

I will post some more later. Haven't looked through them all yet.

Me and Angie:









Another of Angie:









The dogs:









Pictures in Virginia:

















PA/NJ Snow:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute Pugs! Angie looks like she knows ya..lol......and sorry you had to come bck to that AWFUL four letter word!!! Don't want to see that here til February!


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

Angie is a cutie!

And umm.. I hate driving in snow. Even your picture is making my heart beat a little fast.. ack. I'd've had to pull over.. :shocked:

Editing to add- your dogs are ADORABLE!!  

Meghan


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow- thats pretty! Love the puddy dawgs!!! We don't want that 4-letter word at all here in NC-It is coming-I know it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm really bad about being a passenger anymore since the accident I was in. I had a little break down when my mom had to pull off the highway and get gas. Most of the time we were driving in the snow I had the ice bucket from the hotel in my lap in case I had to puke.(never did!) .... Yes, I know I stole the plastic ice bucket. It was a great water bucket for the goats.  

I have a bunch more pictures of the snow. They came out pretty nice.

I was ssssoooo tempted to turn back around and set up Camp in SC for the winter


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

South Jersey didnt get any snow -- wow thats some accumulation.

Angie was just concerned about getting her fair share of hay and treats. She is a sweetie pie though in heat so acted a little more jittery then normal.

Those pictures turned out much better then I expected them to so thats great


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm freezing just seeing the snow. Last night was our coldest night and it was 30 degrees. I was frantic trying to make sure everyone was snuggled down for the night. I hate the cold so much. But its only getting started.

Did you have fun on your trip? Glad you all got there without any accidents. Sure sounds like you saw enough of them.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry for the double post. I hit send twice accidently. :GAAH: Must have butterfingers this AM.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yes we had lots of fun on our trip. Just wish I had planned more time for chatting and hanging around. I will know now for next time.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

More Angie:


















My pup:









My Knitting project:









More Snow Pictures:



























And more pretty pictures:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pictures, I knit too! We didn't get that much snow here though.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I love that picture of the farm with the cattle and hills and pretty trees. I think I could live there! 

I must say that I don't care too much for those snow pictures though, they're horrible. Not the picture itself, just the snow!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Angie is soooo cute!!  She is just a-doe-rable!


----------

